

And the award for the crappiest man page goes to tccutil - dtournemille

man tccutil
======
arh68
At least it doesn't tell you it's _deprecated_. (:

    
    
        $ man whoami
        
        DESCRIPTION
             The whoami utility has been obsoleted by the id(1) utility, and is equiv-
             alent to ``id -un''.  The command ``id -p'' is suggested for normal
             interactive use.

------
serf
for those without tccutil :

[https://developer.apple.com/library/mac/documentation/Darwin...](https://developer.apple.com/library/mac/documentation/Darwin/Reference/Manpages/man1/tccutil.1.html)

